# Discount Sporting Goods 3D Jan. 28&29



## dbell80 (Jan 23, 2017)

Come shoot at Discount Sporting Goods first 3d tournament this weekend Jan. 28&29!


Address - 1425 Wiggs Drive Dalton, GA will get you close to the gate.


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 24, 2017)

*Map*

Map to discount sporting goods archery range
address: Wiggs dr, dalton ga


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Shoot times*

Shoot times:  Saturday 8am - 3 pm
Sunday 11am - 3 pm
Call for any Questions - 706-537-1413 or 706-2261604


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 27, 2017)

bump


----------



## nmorgan83 (Jan 27, 2017)

Be there with 4 more, can't wait!


----------

